# End tines orientation



## Kostasbazigos (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody knows why some rotary tillers have the end tines facing inwards and some others have them facing outwards?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would suspect that's just where the desired width ends it with.
ps. when I read the title, I thought you wanted to know our opinions on the second coming.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

your photo on the other forum pretty much shows the standard tine settings for most rotary hoes, this was standard on the Howard hoes and we never had any trouble with this setup.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Groo said:


> ps. when I read the title, I thought you wanted to know our opinions on the second coming.


You're not alone!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

They have been sold as left, or right, tines for as long as I can remember. I've always heard the design concept was to cut the maximum farrow width with each pass, because both "cutting edges" are facing in the same direction. That makes sense when you study the photo below of a replacement tine kit


----------



## Kostasbazigos (Jan 12, 2022)

Thanks everyone!


----------

